

Android and the Linux kernel community - jiri
http://www.kroah.com/log/linux/android-kernel-problems.html?seemore=y

======
ableal
If this interests you, I suggest checking the discussion over at lwn.net:
<http://lwn.net/Articles/372419/> , which includes comments by Google's Chris
DiBona, if I'm not mistaken.

(Six days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1099016>)

